# RPM 2017



## moderan (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm participating in the RPM Challenge in 2017. The challenge is to write, perform, and record an entire cd's worth of material in a month. To make it more of a challenge for myself, I've chosen to go outside my usual prog/space rock medium and do an album of jazz. Originally I wanted to do all piano-trio, but I can't resist horn arrangements or guitar forever.

You can hear my progress here. Thanks for listening!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 11, 2017)

Like NaNoWriMo or NaPoWriMo but for music.  I *like* the concept.  Jazz is not my thing but I appreciate what you're doing.  Good luck.


----------



## PiP (Feb 11, 2017)

moderan said:


> You can hear my progress here. Thanks for listening!



I'm afraid we can't access your work, Duane. When i clicked on the link there was only this message



> Please log in or register to view or modify your profile.


----------



## Non Serviam (Feb 11, 2017)

https://www.reverbnation.com/moderan <--- Here.  I liked "To Kill the King".


----------



## moderan (Feb 12, 2017)

Non Serviam said:


> https://www.reverbnation.com/moderan <--- Here.  I liked "To Kill the King".



Thanks! That's a different archive though. "Strumpet" is from the RPM Challenge. Here's the RPM link. Should work. If not I'll upload that stuff to the Reverbnation profile. At RPM my handle is Doctor D -- there was a problem updating everyone to 2016, so I just went with a new handle.


----------



## PiP (Mar 20, 2017)

Duane, did you complete the challenge?


----------



## moderan (Mar 20, 2017)

PiP said:


> Duane, did you complete the challenge?



Yes, yes, I did, and thanks for asking. This link takes you to the last blogpost, which has an MP3 player. The last tune was a 'radical' reinterpretation of Black Sabbath's War Pigs, in which only parts of the bassline survive.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations Duane!

I'm listening to it right now while doing some writing. : D


----------



## moderan (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you! I'm gonna try to do an album a month this year. So far so good. The next one is all stoner/space rock, which is my usual metier. After that, two of cover songs, which will have vocals. I spend three hours a day making the music and three writing. It piles up after a while.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow! Now that's a challenge, sir, my hat's off to you. I especially enjoyed Bango.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 21, 2017)

dayum ... I went by just to peep ... I wasn't going to listen all the way through ... but here I am.  Wowzers.


----------

